# Swype issue with the Google+ app



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

ive been having an odd issue with the new google+ app and swype beta.
ill post the video sorry its kinda shitty but it gets the point across without me blabbering trying to explain what it does. I'm curious if i'm the only one getting this or if there's a fix?

http://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x432/joshjuniorr/?action=view&current=cast20110714_134724.mp4


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm getting the same problem on my Droid X. No idea if there is a fix, but just wanted to let you know you are not alone.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, I've had this problem too. If you use an old version of Swype (not the recent Beta but what people used ~6 months ago), you don't have this problem (as well as not having some of the annoying "I'm going to make it impossible for you to get your cursor exactly where you want because once you place it I'm going to move it" problems).

On the TBolt, the version that works is what the first version was that we had working on here that somebody on XDA was distributing via email.


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

Grab the newest verison of Google+. According to the change log, it's been fixed. I have yet to test if it has.


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah the update seems to have fixed it. Yeah the cursor doing the ninja bounce was crazy jax


----------

